# Sol Cubano Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Cigar Review - Very Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very nice cigar not to great but nice , you get a good draw with an even burn, the flavors seem to be mediocre at best though. Not saying...

Read the full review here: Sol Cubano Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Cigar Review - Very Nice


----------

